

Ask HN: Where to write and publish simple post? - knes

I just want to express some though about the startup world and write about my experiences but I don't want to set up a blog or something. http://www.medium.com Looked nice for that purpose but it is still in private beta for writers.<p>Any ideas where I could write my content?
======
acesubido
If you already have a github account: <http://gist.github.com>

Share it via <http://gist.io>

------
michaelkscott
These were on HN a couple of months ago:

<http://authpad.com>

<http://throwww.com>

~~~
knes
Throwww looks very nice! Thanks

------
adrianhoward
Anything wrong with tumblr, posterous, wordpress.com, blogger, etc.

The world is not short of free/cheap blogging tools ;)

~~~
knes
All those platform makes you create a "blog". I don't want a blog that I have
to keep updating otherwise it will look odds with only 1 post every 2 months.

~~~
brudgers
Being highly dependent upon acceptance by others is probably not a desirable
trait in when it comes to writing for public consumption.

Most blogs aren't outstanding. Half are below average. That doesn't change
what you have to say.

I've got three blogs I've started. I've got about half a dozen journals.
Sometimes the gaps between entries in any of them will be a couple of years.
Think less of me as a human being if you wish.

------
knes
I would like to add that Google+ Is not an option for me. Its a social network
I don't and won't use.

------
ishbits
HN?

